# What literature do you suggest?



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

So as I've said before Killian is our first GSD, and we plan to do schutzhund with him. We didn't step lightly into picking our breed or breeding lines. We bought lots of books on the breed that informed us of a lot. I love to read and always love learning, so I was wondering, what books do you give four paws up?? I'd love to see what your favorites are! <3


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

It's pricey [but hey, the dog probably wasn't cheap, either], but I really recommend picking up a copy of "The German Shepherd Dog in Word and Picture" by v. Stephanitz himself. 

It isn't a training book, but there are some very good insights into dogs, our breed, and our relationship, that can't be beat.

Even if you don't subscribe to a strictly purely positive training approach, "Don't Shoot the Dog" by Karen Pryor is a fantastic book.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm glad you asked, because I was almost about to post the same question! I was wondering what people think are the best books about tracking, if anyone could answer that one too, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I just loved to read, and learn more, just the few books we have about the basic breeds can't cover everything about GSD's. I'm always looking for new things to learn and be educated about! <3


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

SchDDR said:


> It's pricey [but hey, the dog probably wasn't cheap, either], but I really recommend picking up a copy of "The German Shepherd Dog in Word and Picture" by v. Stephanitz himself.
> 
> It isn't a training book, but there are some very good insights into dogs, our breed, and our relationship, that can't be beat.
> 
> Even if you don't subscribe to a strictly purely positive training approach, "Don't Shoot the Dog" by Karen Pryor is a fantastic book.



Oh that book looks fun! I saw another version of it on amazon but it was the "The German *Shephard* Dog in Word and Picture" in softback. Haha. The spelling cracked me up.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Oh that book looks fun! I saw another version of it on amazon but it was the "The German *Shephard* Dog in Word and Picture" in softback. Haha. The spelling cracked me up.


Oh man, you can't be serious!


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Oh that book looks fun! I saw another version of it on amazon but it was the "The German *Shephard* Dog in Word and Picture" in softback. Haha. The spelling cracked me up.


Epic lulz.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Emoore said:


> Oh man, you can't be serious!


I've seen that on Ebay! It is from a British publisher. Published with the mis-spelling on the cover.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I was about to say it was on the cover too.... LOL! Castlemaid beat me too it! LOL!


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

The funniest part about the shephArd book is that one customer review...


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

We need links people. LINKS!


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Here I'll just copy and paste it. Written by someone named Carolyn:



> This book is actually titled The German Shepard Dog in Word and Picture (sheperd is spelled with an a) and is not written by the original Max Von Stephanitz. It is just somebody else's story about german shepherds and looks suspiciously like a rip off of the orginal book.


Edit: On a completely unrelated note, I just got a spam email and the sender was called "Butts Levone." Just felt the need to share.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

SchDDR said:


> It's pricey [but hey, the dog probably wasn't cheap, either], but I really recommend picking up a copy of *"The German Shepherd Dog in Word and Picture" by v. Stephanitz himself.
> *
> It isn't a training book, but there are some very good insights into dogs, our breed, and our relationship, that can't be beat.
> 
> Even if you don't subscribe to a strictly purely positive training approach, "Don't Shoot the Dog" by Karen Pryor is a fantastic book.


I just borrowed a copy from a club member but have yet to start reading it.

I probably won't get to it for another week or two (oh, the life of a Graduate student..lol.. never reading for pleasure!) but I am very excited to start!

I was told that some of the translation is kinda 'off' though in this text, how true is that?


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Depends on which addition you get.
It has been republished in the US a few times- some of the translations are a little more jilted than others.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

For Schutzhund the few I have read and are good are "Der Schutzhund", "Training the Behavior", "Tracking from the beginning" and "Training Dogs- a manual"
Enjoy


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

"How Dogs Learn" was recommended to my by my trainer, a great look into dog behaviors, as well as for an informative book it was very well written and I couldn't put down!

How Dogs Learn (Howell reference books):Amazon:Books


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Definately look into any and all of patricia mcconnell's books. she is an animal behaviorist and her books are great IMO


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When starting a puppy this book is great:
 Purely Positive Training By Sheila Booth
_Schutzhund theory and training methods_ by Susan Barwig and Stewart Hilliard, _Schutzhund obedience training in drive_ with Gottfried Dilei and Sheila Booth, _Advanced Schutzhund_ by Ivan Balabanov and Karen Duet
Any of the Michael Ellis clips or video's are helpful too!Leerburg Streaming Video


----------

